# Andrews Liver Salts v Alka Seltzer



## europhile

Are these both essentially the same thing?  And what exactly are they used for?


----------



## ajapale

Note: 

This thread is fine so long as PG 20 is not breached.

In other words medical conditions, diagnosis, treatment, therapies (including quack, alternative and non traditional ones) and outcomes cannot be discussed.


----------



## Sue Ellen

On Google both would appear to be for clearing the system out and for recovery from hangovers.  Surpised that both are still about.


----------



## damson

Alka Seltzer tablets contain aspirin and an antacid (neutralises stomach acid). Andrews Liver Salts contain an antacid and a laxative. (Both also have citric acid which reacts with the antacid to make the products effervescent.) So Alka Seltzer is intended to give pain relief as well as relief from gastro-intestinal upset/indigestion, whereas Andrews is purely for g-i conditions.


----------



## europhile

Thanks, damson.  That's very helpful.


----------



## raksha

Andrews  salt’ is an effervescent powder that refreshes and revitalises your  digestive system. Andrews Salts quickly and effectively relieve an upset  stomach, indigestion and symptoms of over-indulgence (over eating and  drinking). 

Alka-Seltzer is an effervescent antacid and pain reliever first marketed  by the Dr. Miles Medicine Company. It was developed by company chemist  Maurice Treneer in Elkhart Indiana.Alka-Seltzer is marketed for relief  of minor aches, pains, inflammation, fever, headache, heartburn, sour  stomach, indigestion, and hangovers, while neutralizing excess stomach  acid.


----------



## Staples

Andrews' LS just isn't the same since they moved from the round-topped jars.


----------

